# Perchè si tradisce



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

*Perchè si tradisce*

Dopo tanti discorsi tiriamo le somme. Senza dare un giudizio, raccogliamo i principali motivi di tradimento emersi dalle nostre esperienze.

Perchè si tradisce:
1) Per privare l'emozione della conquista, del primo bacio, della scoperta di una nuova persona;

2) Perchè si è insoddisfatti del rapporto, ma non si ha il coraggio o la possibilità di interromperlo, per cui  si cerca una evasione per rendere la routine familiare più sopportabile;

3) Perchè si è traditori patologici. Sono quelli che hanno sempre tradito ogni patner, sono persone che non riconoscono un valore alla fedeltà e spesso vivono in un gruppo di soggetti che pure non riconoscono un valore alla fedeltà. Di solito sono persone molto insicure alla ricerca di eterne conferme.

4) Perchè ti prendono "i 5 minuti del Cogliò", cioè quando una persona che normalmente non tradisce prende una sbandata e fa un errore poi pentendosi.

Ho scoperto poi un altra motivazione:
5) perchè il patner non si cambia le mutande  

	
	
		
		
	


	












A parte l'infedele patologico che di solito non cambia mai, una stessa persona può cambiare il motivo del tradimento a seconda del patner e del momento della nostra vita che stiamo vivendo.
A me personalmente è capitato la 1) la 2) e la 4), la tre no nel senso che quando desideravo divertirmi non intraprendevo relazioni serie con nessuno, per cui frequentavo varie persone senza alcun obbligo di fedeltà. La 5) spero non mi capiti mai!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

hai gia detto tutto te


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Lo spero anch'io!


----------



## Old dada (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Dopo tanti discorsi tiriamo le somme. Senza dare un giudizio, raccogliamo i principali motivi di tradimento emersi dalle nostre esperienze.
> 
> Perchè si tradisce:
> 1) Per privare l'emozione della conquista, del primo bacio, della scoperta di una nuova persona;
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda penso che il motivo principale sia il punto 2)!!! Forse un po anche il 4) ma senza pentimenti....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda penso che il motivo principale sia il punto 2)!!! Forse un po anche il 4) ma senza pentimenti....


ma tu non eri quella del maturo che non sta bene?
hai già tradito?
parli come se lo avessi fatto


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu non eri quella del maturo che non sta bene?
> hai già tradito?
> parli come se lo avessi fatto


 si dice vecchiaccio
comincia ad imparare


----------



## Old dada (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu non eri quella del maturo che non sta bene?
> hai già tradito?
> parli come se lo avessi fatto


E'stato lui il mio primo ed unico tradimento! Ma i motivi cmq che mi hanno spinto sono quelli!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si dice vecchiaccio
> comincia ad imparare


son troppo vecchia(ccia) per imparare


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> E'stato lui il mio primo ed unico tradimento! Ma i motivi cmq che mi hanno spinto sono quelli!!!!


Mi sono persa la tua storia me la riassumi?


----------



## Old oscar (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Dopo tanti discorsi tiriamo le somme. Senza dare un giudizio, raccogliamo i principali motivi di tradimento emersi dalle nostre esperienze.
> 
> Perchè si tradisce:
> 1) Per privare l'emozione della conquista, del primo bacio, della scoperta di una nuova persona;
> ...


6) perchè, arrivati ad una certa età, si va in crisi e si provano tutte le strade per uscirne, fra cui, anche il tradimento.
7 ) perchè si è alla ricerca di un sostituto del coniuge.
8 ) per il piacere di fare sesso con più persone 


sono i primi che mi vengono in mente, ma ce ne sono ancora altri, ugualmente " importanti ". Nessuno è " principale " rispetto ad altri,


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> 6) perchè, arrivati ad una certa età, si va in crisi e si provano tutte le strade per uscirne, fra cui, anche il tradimento.
> 7 ) perchè si è alla ricerca di un sostituto del coniuge.
> 8 ) per il piacere di fare sesso con più persone
> 9 ) perchè non si intuisce il perchè non si debba fare
> ...


Il 7) rientra nel 2), l'8) ed il 9) rientrano nel 3).


----------



## Old oscar (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> 3) Perchè si è traditori patologici. Sono quelli che hanno sempre tradito ogni patner, sono persone che non riconoscono un valore alla fedeltà e spesso vivono in un gruppo di soggetti che pure non riconoscono un valore alla fedeltà. Di solito sono persone molto insicure alla ricerca di eterne conferme.


curiosa analisi, vuoi approfondire ? spiegati, spiegami, spiegaci, se ti và.


----------



## Old oscar (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Il 7) rientra nel 2), l'8) ed il 9) rientrano nel 3).


dici che c'è un " rientro " ?, io non direi.


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Significa che spesso vivono in un ambiente in cui il tradiemnto è giustificato e ritenuto prassi normale o addirittura dovuta se si vuole essere visti come vero maschio. 
Esempi pratici: una volta ho citato una storia di coppie amici da anni in cui tutti gli uomini tradivano liberamente le mogli e quando uno di questi ha voluto essere onesto e raccontare alla moglie che la tradiva ha suscitato la rabbia di tutti perchè avrebbe potuto tranquillamente continuare a tradire "senza sfasciare la famiglia". 
Oppure un uomo che proviene da una famiglia fortemente maschilista in cui anche il padre tradiva la madre la quale faceva finta di non vedere. Lui era visto come i"l vero uomo", e lei come "la vera donna".
Ci sono uomini del gruppo 3) che tradiscono la moglie "perchè certe cose non le puoi fare con la madre dei tuoi figli", ma questi uomini sono oramai anziani, appartengono alla categoria dei nostri nonni.
Ci sono gruppi di persone in cui la fedeltà viene vista come una debolezza del maschio nei confronti della donna, quasi una qualità femminile e non maschile.
Questi sono solo alcuni esempi.


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dici che c'è un " rientro " ?, io non direi.


Caspita se c'è.


----------



## Old oscar (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Il 7) rientra nel 2), l'8) ed il 9) rientrano nel 3).


_
2) Perchè si è insoddisfatti del rapporto, ma non si ha il coraggio o la possibilità di interromperlo, per cui si cerca una evasione per rendere la routine familiare più sopportabile;_

_7 ) perchè si è alla ricerca di un sostituto del coniuge._

_il 2 ed il sette si differenziano perchè nel 2 si cerca un'amante ( che rimanga tale ) come evasione, mentre nel 7 questa ricerca è finalizzata a trovare un possibili futuro marito
_


3) Perchè si è traditori patologici. Sono quelli che hanno sempre tradito ogni patner, sono persone che non riconoscono un valore alla fedeltà e spesso vivono in un gruppo di soggetti che pure non riconoscono un valore alla fedeltà. Di solito sono persone molto insicure alla ricerca di eterne conferme.

8 ) per il piacere di fare sesso con più persone 

il n° 8 potrebbe rientrare in una necessità di bigamia, una bigamia fedele, ed in questo caso, si differenzia dal caso n° 3.

Il 9  lo avevo già  tolto, me n'ero accorto.


come vedi, non è detto che ci sia " un rientro ".


----------



## Old oscar (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Significa che spesso vivono in un ambiente in cui il tradiemnto è giustificato e ritenuto prassi normale o addirittura dovuta se si vuole essere visti come vero maschio.
> Esempi pratici: una volta ho citato una storia di coppie amici da anni in cui tutti gli uomini tradivano liberamente le mogli e quando uno di questi ha voluto essere onesto e raccontare alla moglie che la tradiva ha suscitato la rabbia di tutti perchè avrebbe potuto tranquillamente continuare a tradire "senza sfasciare la famiglia".
> Oppure un uomo che proviene da una famiglia fortemente maschilista in cui anche il padre tradiva la madre la quale faceva finta di non vedere. Lui era visto come i"l vero uomo", e lei come "la vera donna".
> Ci sono uomini del gruppo 3) che tradiscono la moglie "perchè certe cose non le puoi fare con la madre dei tuoi figli", ma questi uomini sono oramai anziani, appartengono alla categoria dei nostri nonni.
> ...


mah....dici ?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> * Ci sono gruppi di persone in cui la fedeltà viene vista come una debolezza del maschio nei confronti della donna, quasi una qualità femminile e non maschile.*


----------



## Old dada (17 Marzo 2009)

*.*



Shine ha detto:


> Mi sono persa la tua storia me la riassumi?


Certo....ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni (denominato vecchiaccio) piu di me con cui ho avuto una relazione virtuale per alcuni mesi. Per problemi suoi di salute ci stiamo sentendo poco in periodo, e lui è l'unica persona con cui ho "tradito", se di tradimento si può parlare, mio marito! E le motivazioni sono quelle che ho scritto prima....


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Certo....ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni (*denominato vecchiaccio*) piu di me con cui ho avuto una relazione virtuale per alcuni mesi. Per problemi suoi di salute ci stiamo sentendo poco in periodo, e lui è l'unica persona con cui ho "tradito", se di tradimento si può parlare, mio marito! E le motivazioni sono quelle che ho scritto prima....


dada umpa...per fortuna non ti manca l'ironia


----------



## Old dada (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dada umpa...per fortuna non ti manca l'ironia


Quella non mi è mai mancata Brugola!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dada umpa...per fortuna non ti manca l'ironia


me sa che a breve non le mancherà più neanche il vecchiaccio..


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Certo....ho conosciuto in chat un uomo di 20 anni (denominato vecchiaccio) piu di me con cui ho avuto una relazione virtuale per alcuni mesi. Per problemi suoi di salute ci stiamo sentendo poco in periodo, e lui è *l'unica persona con cui ho "tradito*", se di tradimento si può parlare, mio marito! E le motivazioni sono quelle che ho scritto prima....


 
Tu pensi di aver tradito tuo marito per il fatto di avere intrattenuto questa relazione in chat? Quando inzia davvero il tradimento? Quando ci si mette nella condizione di tradire o quando l'atto viene "consumato" con un bacio o con il sesso?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Quella non mi è mai mancata Brugola!!!


umpa...se hai quella sei già molto ma molto fortunata...
gente allegra il ciel l'aiuta


----------



## Old dada (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tu pensi di aver tradito tuo marito per il fatto di avere intrattenuto questa relazione in chat? Quando inzia davvero il tradimento? Quando ci si mette nella condizione di tradire o quando l'atto viene "consumato" con un bacio o con il sesso?


Secondo me il tradimento inizia quando ci si mette nella condizione di tradire! Quando una persona che non è il marito o il compagno riempie la tua giornata ed alla prima occasione sei pronto ad avere rapporti con lui! Io la parola tradimento l'ho scritta tra "" perchè è stato tutto solo via chat e telefono....Ma secondo te se io dovessi dire a mio marito mi sento con un'altro non si sentirebbe tradito? Anche se poi effettivamente con l'altro non c'è stato niente?


----------



## Old dada (17 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> me sa che a breve non le mancherà più neanche il vecchiaccio..


mi sa di no perchè il "vecchiaccio" ogni tanto lo sento ancora non è sparito completamente dalla mia vita come io non sono sparita dalla sua....


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Secondo me il tradimento inizia quando ci si mette nella condizione di tradire! Quando una persona che non è il marito o il compagno riempie la tua giornata ed alla prima occasione sei pronto ad avere rapporti con lui! Io la parola tradimento l'ho scritta tra "" perchè è stato tutto solo via chat e telefono....Ma secondo te se io dovessi dire a mio marito mi sento con un'altro non si sentirebbe tradito? Anche se poi effettivamente con l'altro non c'è stato niente?


 
Non lo so, te lo stavo appunto chiedendo. Credo che per ciascuno di noi la valutazione sia diversa: c'è chi si sente tradito dal fatto che il compagno/a si senta per telefono con un'altra e a chi non fa nessun effetto, basta che non si arrivi sotto le lenzuola...secondo me ogni caso deve essere valutato a sè...ma forse ora sto facendo un discorso un pò ipocrita. Come dicevo ieri alla fine sono tutte giustificazioni che ci diamo


----------



## lale75 (17 Marzo 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Secondo me il tradimento inizia quando ci si mette nella condizione di tradire! *Quando una persona che non è il marito o il compagno riempie la tua giornata* ed alla prima occasione sei pronto ad avere rapporti con lui! Io la parola tradimento l'ho scritta tra "" perchè è stato tutto solo via chat e telefono....Ma secondo te se io dovessi dire a mio marito mi sento con un'altro non si sentirebbe tradito? Anche se poi effettivamente con l'altro non c'è stato niente?


 
Ricordo la tua storia e mi pare che tu lamentassi (in termini alle volte non proprio edificanti) una totale "assenza" di tuo marito. Ripeto,forse la mia è ipocrisia ma se l'altro ha trovato uno spazio da riempire forse è anche perchè qualcuno quello spazio lo ha volutamente lasciato libero...o no?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

x saper rispondere alla domanda del xche si tradisce bisognerebbe anche saper rispondere del xche si fa la pipi' ogni tanto


----------



## Old dada (17 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non lo so, te lo stavo appunto chiedendo. Credo che per ciascuno di noi la valutazione sia diversa: c'è chi si sente tradito dal fatto che il compagno/a si senta per telefono con un'altra e a chi non fa nessun effetto, basta che non si arrivi sotto le lenzuola...secondo me ogni caso deve essere valutato a sè...ma forse ora sto facendo un discorso un pò ipocrita. Come dicevo ieri alla fine sono tutte giustificazioni che ci diamo


Io non mi sono mai giustificata con nessuno ne tanto meno con me stessa per quello che ho fatto! Il tuo discorso non lo considero ipocrita, ogniuno ha il suo metro per valutare  certe situazioni!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x saper rispondere alla domanda del xche si tradisce bisognerebbe anche saper rispondere del xche si fa la pipi' ogni tanto


 osservazione epica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  E comunque la pipì si sa perchè si fa... non è un 'mistero di fatima'....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> osservazione epica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 appunto tesoro
anche i cornini si mettono xche ogni tanto ci scappa da metterne qualcuno
non e' manco quello un mistero di lourdes


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2009)

*Alexantro*



Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto tesoro
> anche i cornini si mettono xche ogni tanto ci scappa da metterne qualcuno
> non e' manco quello un mistero di lourdes


Quel "ci scappa" é da manuale.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto tesoro
> anche i cornini si mettono xche ogni tanto ci scappa da metterne qualcuno
> non e' manco quello un mistero di lourdes


Se con questa frase profonda inntendi dire che fare le corna è un bisogno fisiologico come urinare, ebbene credo che per molti soggetti sia urinare, sia fare le corna sia solo un bisogno fisiologico in cui non c'è sentimento, non c'è cuore, non c'è rispetto, non c'è neppure un ragionamento, ma solo lo scarico di una bisogno.
In questo senso hai proprio ragione e mi sa che anche a letto non sono un gran che.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> *Se con questa frase profonda inntendi dire che fare le corna è un bisogno fisiologico come urinare, e*bbene credo che per molti soggetti sia urinare, sia fare le corna sia solo un bisogno fisiologico in cui non c'è sentimento, non c'è cuore, non c'è rispetto, non c'è neppure un ragionamento, ma solo lo scarico di una bisogno.
> In questo senso hai proprio ragione e mi sa che anche a letto non sono un gran che.


ma non lo è....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> fare le corna sia solo un bisogno fisiologico in cui non c'è sentimento, non c'è cuore, non c'è rispetto, non c'è neppure un ragionamento, ma solo lo scarico di una bisogno.
> In questo senso hai proprio ragione e mi sa che anche a letto non sono un gran che.


 ah xche tu metti le corna con rispetto?
osta...buono a sapersi


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2009)

*Shine*



Shine ha detto:


> Dopo tanti discorsi tiriamo le somme. Senza dare un giudizio, raccogliamo i principali motivi di tradimento emersi dalle nostre esperienze.
> Perchè si tradisce:
> 1) Per privare l'emozione della conquista, del primo bacio, della scoperta di una nuova persona;Cosa che si provain qualunque nuovo rapporto fra un uomo ed una donna... che sia untradimento é l'optional
> 
> ...


Ho una teoria abbastanza comprovata... quando una persona non riesce a realizzarsi in sé... e non parlo della coppia... spesso trova vie traverseper gratificarsi ed il tradimento attraverso l'affezione, il sesso e l'ammirazione che ogni relazione extra comporta come lusinga, supplisce e surroga l'irrealizzazione del soggeto.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah xche tu metti le corna con rispetto?
> osta...buono a sapersi


effettivamente il rispetto proprio non l'avrei citato...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto tesoro
> anche i cornini si mettono xche ogni tanto ci scappa da metterne qualcuno
> non e' manco quello un mistero di lourdes


 se lo dice lei, dottore....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Se con questa frase profonda inntendi dire che fare le corna è un bisogno fisiologico come urinare, ebbene credo che per molti soggetti sia urinare, sia fare le corna sia solo un bisogno fisiologico in cui non c'è sentimento, non c'è cuore, non c'è rispetto, non c'è neppure un ragionamento, ma solo lo scarico di una bisogno.
> In questo senso hai proprio ragione e mi sa che anche a letto non sono un gran che.


 la tua teoria cmq nn sta in piedi
parli di rispetto,ragionamento e cuore in un contesto di corna
ma che cavolo c'entra tutto quello che hai elencato col tradimento?
un tubo


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se lo dice lei, dottore....


 giochiamo al dottore io e te????


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> giochiamo al dottore io e te????


 comincia a spogliarti....


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> comincia a spogliarti....


 lo ammetto
mi hai spiazzato con questa risposta secca e diretta...non me l'aspettavo da te
sono KO ora


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> comincia a spogliarti....


Andate nel Privé... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo ammetto
> mi hai spiazzato con questa risposta secca e diretta...non me l'aspettavo da te
> sono KO ora


 con spiazzato..... intendi anche ammutolito per 10 minuti!?!?!?


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> con spiazzato..... intendi anche ammutolito per 10 minuti!?!?!?


 anche 
ho una paralisi al glande spero sia parziale


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche
> ho una paralisi al glande spero sia parziale
















   TIENICI INFORMATI!!! 













































 anzi no!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	















(ok, scusate l'OT, ale, torniamo seri, và!)


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> TIENICI INFORMATI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 prega dio e tutti i santi del calendario che mi ripigli


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Anche se io dovessi tradire il mio patner non lo farei per svuotarmi la vescica. 
Anche se io dovessi tradire lo farei con passione, con una persona che mi prende, con la quale ho un feeling pazzesco, prima fuori dal letto che dentro. Una persona che mi fa ridere, che mi fa sognare, che è il mio sogno ed il mio incubo. Con quella persona se tradissi non sarebbe uno svuotarmi la vescica, ma svuotarmi il cuore, la mente, l'anima. Potrebbe essere una volta sola, o tante, ma non sarebbe mai paragonabile ad una pisciata.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Anche se io dovessi tradire il mio patner non lo farei per svuotarmi la vescica.
> Anche se io dovessi tradire lo farei con passione, con una persona che mi prende, con la quale ho un feeling pazzesco, prima fuori dal letto che dentro. *Una persona che mi fa ridere, che mi fa sognare, che è il mio sogno ed il mio incubo.* Con quella persona se tradissi non sarebbe uno svuotarmi la vescica, ma svuotarmi il cuore, la mente, l'anima. Potrebbe essere una volta sola, o tante, ma non sarebbe mai paragonabile ad una pisciata.


perchè il tuo incubo?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Anche se io dovessi tradire il mio patner non lo farei per svuotarmi la vescica.
> Anche se io dovessi tradire lo farei con passione, con una persona che mi prende, con la quale ho un feeling pazzesco, prima fuori dal letto che dentro. Una persona che mi fa ridere, che mi fa sognare, che è il mio sogno ed il mio incubo. Con quella persona se tradissi non sarebbe uno svuotarmi la vescica, ma svuotarmi il cuore, la mente, l'anima. Potrebbe essere una volta sola, o tante, ma non sarebbe mai paragonabile ad una pisciata.



resta il fatto che il rispetto non c'entra una fava


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho una teoria abbastanza comprovata... quando una persona non riesce a realizzarsi in sé... e non parlo della coppia... spesso trova vie traverseper gratificarsi ed il tradimento attraverso l'affezione, il sesso e l'ammirazione che ogni relazione extra comporta come lusinga, supplisce e surroga l'irrealizzazione del soggeto.
> Bruja


Quelli inclini rientrano nel punto 3 Bruja.


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2009)

*certo*



Shine ha detto:


> Quelli inclini rientrano nel punto 3 Bruja.


E quello che ho notato é che l'inclinazione spesso sopravanza la scelta... intendo che uno/a vale l'altro/a...
Bruja


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> resta il fatto che il rispetto non c'entra una fava


Anche se fossi single non andrei mai con uno che mi considera come un vaso dove svuotarsi, ho più rispetto per me e per gli altri.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Anche se fossi single non andrei mai con uno che mi considera come un vaso dove svuotarsi, ho più rispetto per me e per gli altri.


bhè come fai a saperlo che non ti considerà così?
non sarà così cretino da dirtelo


----------



## Old Shine (17 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E quello che ho notato é che l'inclinazione spesso sopravanza la scelta... intendo che uno/a vale l'altro/a...
> Bruja


Non ho capito scusa.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè come fai a saperlo che non ti considerà così?
> non sarà così cretino da dirtelo


 appunto
spesso la tecnica dell'uomo x rimorchiare e' quella di fare sentire la preda speciale esternando impressioni o sensazioni che non si pensano minimamente


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> spesso la tecnica dell'uomo x rimorchiare e' quella di fare sentire la preda speciale esternando impressioni o sensazioni che non si pensano minimamente




















 e quanto tempo siete in grado di portare avanti questo giochino? E fin dove potete arrivare?


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2009)

*....*



Shine ha detto:


> Non ho capito scusa.


Ho la convinzione che chi ha l'inclinazione al tradimento, tradisca per l'atto in sé e le contingenze che lo accompagnano... il soggetto con cui tradire spesso non é più di tanto influente.
Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e quanto tempo siete in grado di portare avanti questo giochino? E fin dove potete arrivare?


io parlo x me
se uno vuole x un p'o' lo porta avanti
anche se gli altarini spesso e volentieri si scoprono presto quando non ci sono intenzioni sentimentali ma solo fisiologiche
cmq nn pensare che tutti facciano cosi' e'
altrimenti non si finisce piu'


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Anche se fossi single non andrei mai con uno che mi considera come un vaso dove svuotarsi, ho più rispetto per me e per gli altri.


veramente mi riferivo al rispetto che dimostri di non avere per   chi tradisci


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io parlo x me
> se uno vuole x un p'o' lo porta avanti
> anche se gli altarini spesso e volentieri si scoprono presto quando non ci sono intenzioni sentimentali ma solo fisiologiche
> cmq nn pensare che tutti facciano cosi' e'
> altrimenti non si finisce piu'


 no, no, non penso che lo facciano tutti, anzi!! ho il problema opposto: sono sempre dotata di fiducia e credo nelle buone intenzioni. Finchè non sbatto col muso contro la realtà....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stavolta però... sono certa di non sbagliare!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Stavolta però... sono certa di non sbagliare!


 eventualmente mi propongo x un posto da amante...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




senza amore eh
non lo merito


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e quanto tempo siete in grado di portare avanti questo giochino? E fin dove potete arrivare?


 
hai detto la parolina magica: TEMPO. C'è un limite per le finzioni e noi sappiamo qual'è!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> hai detto la parolina magica: TEMPO. C'è un limite per le finzioni e noi sappiamo qual'è!


 un limite c'e' ma nessuno sa qual'e' anche xche non e' mai uguale
varia da persona a persona


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Anche se io dovessi tradire il mio patner non lo farei per svuotarmi la vescica.
> Anche se io dovessi tradire lo farei con passione, con una persona che mi prende, con la quale ho un feeling pazzesco, prima fuori dal letto che dentro. Una persona che mi fa ridere, che mi fa sognare, che è il mio sogno ed il mio incubo. *Con quella persona se tradissi non sarebbe uno svuotarmi la vescica, ma svuotarmi il cuore, la mente, l'anima.* Potrebbe essere una volta sola, o tante, ma non sarebbe mai paragonabile ad una pisciata.


 
se è così pero' una volta sola non basta....


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> eventualmente mi propongo x un posto da amante......
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























 mi spiace, ma questa posizione è attualmente occupata.... dallo stesso che fa da amico, da amante, da frequentatore, da compagno.... devo continuare?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Comunque terremo i suoi dati ed eventualmente la contatteremo in futuro. Ma tenga presente che qui senza amore.... non si assume!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> un limite c'e' ma nessuno sa qual'e' anche xche non e' mai uguale
> varia da persona a persona


intendevo (penso Grande abbia capito) che il limite lo poniamo noi.

Non siamo piu' bambini, e non stiamo piu' in una relazione senza check up ravvicinati.

Lei un limite se lo è posta, e quindi è serena!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> hai detto la parolina magica: TEMPO. C'è un limite per le finzioni e noi sappiamo qual'è!


 secondo me il tempo è brevissimo. Una, due settimane... massimo un mese... dopo non puoi, non riesci a fingere, coerentemente, un sentimento e degli atteggiamenti profondi!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me il tempo è brevissimo. Una, due settimane... massimo un mese... dopo non puoi, non riesci a fingere, coerentemente, un sentimento e degli atteggiamenti profondi!


 se vuoi ci riesci anche x piu tempo.......questo te lo certifico


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se vuoi ci riesci anche x piu tempo.......questo te lo certifico


 con una frequentazione assidua, conoscere amici e occasioni di uscite in gruppo (dove chi ha occhi non bendati ci vede più lungo di te) non credo!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> con una frequentazione assidua, conoscere amici e occasioni di uscite in gruppo (dove chi ha occhi non bendati ci vede più lungo di te) non credo!!


 Io conosco chi l'ha fatto
non x spaventarti e'......
ripeto se uno vuole nasconde bene tutto
certo non dura anni in queste condizioni ma mesi se ha un p'o di tempo da perdere si


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Io conosco chi l'ha fatto
> non x spaventarti e'......
> ripeto se uno vuole nasconde bene tutto
> certo non dura anni in queste condizioni ma mesi se ha un p'o di tempo da perdere si




















 ho capito, è una tattica!!
ma quel posto di lavoro non l'avrai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















dai, sono 4pagine che siamo Ot, smettiamola, và!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Marzo 2009)

ok rinuncio
rimarrai sempre il mio sogno erotico incompiuto


----------



## Grande82 (17 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ok rinuncio
> rimarrai sempre il mio sogno erotico incompiuto


 sono queste le cose che danno sale alla vita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Addio e non pensarmi più.. se puoi!!!


----------



## Old Pazienza (18 Marzo 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> intendevo (penso Grande abbia capito) che il limite lo poniamo noi.
> 
> Non siamo piu' bambini, e non stiamo piu' in una relazione senza check up ravvicinati.
> 
> Lei un limite se lo è posta, e quindi è serena!


Ciao, scusa la domanda.
Te lo chiede uno a cui è scoppiato l'ordigno esplosivo in mano: ma come si fa ad essere così sicuro dei limiti? Io credevo di cercare una cosa e ne ho trovata altra di ben altro peso emotivo e tutti gli psudolimiti sono andati a farsi benedire.
Vero che io non faccio testo perchè sono sentimentalmente complicatuccio, ma voglio dire, per quanto si possa essere adulti, vaccinati e padroni di se, si è sempre certi di mantenere il controllo emotivo?
Come dice il tuo Valmont: "travalica ogni mio controllo" .... (non ci crederai ma mentre tu pubblicizzavi il tuo nuovo avatar, io avevo iniziato a leggere Les liasions . Un suggerimento: la versione cinematografica di Milos Forman, Valmont appunto, è secondo me più bella di quella da te amata. Sono quasi coeve. Procuratela, soldi ben spesi).


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> A parte l'infedele patologico che di solito non cambia mai, una stessa persona può cambiare il motivo del tradimento a seconda del patner e del momento della nostra vita che stiamo vivendo.


Soprattutto insoddisfazione sì, e mancanza di coraggio nell'affrontare il vero problema.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> se l'altro ha trovato uno spazio da riempire forse è anche perchè qualcuno quello spazio lo ha volutamente lasciato libero...o no?


 
Sì.


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Anche se io dovessi tradire il mio patner non lo farei per svuotarmi la vescica.
> Anche se io dovessi tradire lo farei con passione, con una persona che mi prende, con la quale ho un feeling pazzesco, prima fuori dal letto che dentro. Una persona che mi fa ridere, che mi fa sognare, che è il mio sogno ed il mio incubo. Con quella persona se tradissi non sarebbe uno svuotarmi la vescica, ma svuotarmi il cuore, la mente, l'anima. Potrebbe essere una volta sola, o tante, ma non sarebbe mai paragonabile ad una pisciata.


con un ipotetico amante vorresti fare del pissing ?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> con un ipotetico amante vorresti fare del pissing ?


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> spesso la tecnica dell'uomo x rimorchiare e' quella di fare sentire la preda speciale esternando impressioni o sensazioni che non si pensano minimamente


io direi, SEMPRE.
Se non si usa questa " tecnica " difficilemente la preda abbocca


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> io direi, SEMPRE.
> Se non si usa questa " tecnica " difficilemente la preda abbocca


Certo, però sarebbe piacevole ogni tanto trovare uomini sinceri. Almeno in quello.


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo, però sarebbe piacevole ogni tanto trovare uomini sinceri. Almeno in quello.


a volte la sicerità potrebbe non essere così piacevole.

per esempio : 
Sentirsi dire " vengo con te perchè non trovo di meglio ", non è così piacevole, specialmente quandi " l 'altra/o ", è innamorata/o. 

Succede, in molti matrimoni.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte la sicerità potrebbe non essere così piacevole.
> 
> per esempio :
> Sentirsi dire " vengo con te perchè non trovo di meglio ", non è così piacevole, specialmente quandi " l 'altra/o ", è innamorata/o.
> ...


 bingo
io conosco una ragazza che dopo un anno mi tiene ancora il muso xche dopo un nostro breve flirt fui sincero con lei dicendole che piu di tanto non mi interessava
ergo
sicuri che le donne vogliano davvero uomini completamente sinceri?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte la sicerità potrebbe non essere così piacevole.
> 
> per esempio :
> Sentirsi dire " vengo con te perchè non trovo di meglio ", non è così piacevole, specialmente quandi " l 'altra/o ", è innamorata/o.
> ...


Azz... beh ma intendevo nei rapporti extra, dove il motore è semplice attrazione o curiosità. Se l'altro è innamorato fingere di esserlo per cosa?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bingo
> io conosco una ragazza che dopo un anno mi tiene ancora il muso xche dopo un nostro breve flirt fui sincero con lei dicendole che piu di tanto non mi interessava
> ergo
> sicuri che le donne vogliano davvero uomini completamente sinceri?


Io gradirei.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io gradirei.


 ok
scrivimi in pvt allora


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ok
> scrivimi in pvt allora
























   comunque mi è successo, di sentirmelo dire, non sono innamorato di te. Il rapporto non è cambiato fino a quando non mi sono innamorata io... di un altro


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> comunque mi è successo, di sentirmelo dire, non sono innamorato di te. Il rapporto non è cambiato fino a quando non mi sono innamorata io... di un altro


 e ti e' mai successo di uno che ti dicesse ....vengo a letto con te x svuotarmi gli zebedei?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e ti e' mai successo di uno che ti dicesse ....vengo a letto con te x svuotarmi gli zebedei?


Prima o dopo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Prima o dopo?


 anche durante.....


----------



## Grande82 (18 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa la domanda.
> Te lo chiede uno a cui è scoppiato l'ordigno esplosivo in mano: ma come si fa ad essere così sicuro dei limiti? Io credevo di cercare una cosa e ne ho trovata altra di ben altro peso emotivo e tutti gli psudolimiti sono andati a farsi benedire.
> Vero che io non faccio testo perchè sono sentimentalmente complicatuccio, ma voglio dire, per quanto si possa essere adulti, vaccinati e padroni di se, *si è sempre certi di mantenere il controllo emotivo?*
> Come dice il tuo Valmont: "travalica ogni mio controllo" .... (non ci crederai ma mentre tu pubblicizzavi il tuo nuovo avatar, io avevo iniziato a leggere Les liasions . Un suggerimento: la versione cinematografica di Milos Forman, Valmont appunto, è secondo me più bella di quella da te amata. Sono quasi coeve. Procuratela, soldi ben spesi).


 posso dirti che quando avevo un amante (ed ero fidanzata) cercavo di mantenere il controllo emotivo. Mi avvicinavo e mi allontanavo in funzione di quello che sentivo: più era forte e più lontana stavo.... 
Ad un certo punto ho chiuso la mia storia. Ho ripreso a vedere l'amante ed ho subito capito che stavo perdendo il controllo delle cose, che tutto andava e io arrancavo, seppure, senza la certezza di quel che facevo... 
Ho chiuso subito. 
Si può mantenere il controllo: rendendosi conto di quando non ci si può permettere di perdere il cuore e il senno...


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bingo
> io conosco una ragazza che dopo un anno mi tiene ancora il muso xche dopo un nostro breve flirt fui sincero con lei dicendole che piu di tanto non mi interessava
> ergo
> sicuri che le donne vogliano davvero uomini completamente sinceri?


Scusa ma non eri gay?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Scusa ma non eri gay?


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Scusa ma non eri gay?


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Scusa ma non eri gay?


  ma adesso sto con lei.....


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> con un ipotetico amante vorresti fare del pissing ?


Ahahah io no, ma a quanto pare voi uomini con la vostra amante lo fate tutte le volte. La considerate un water, uno svuota testicoli e niente più.
 Ecco perchè io amante non volevo essere prima da single e tantomeno adesso. Che emozioni mi può dare uno che mi considera un water? 
Il sesso è arte, è coinvolgimento, è scoperta e non ginnastica. Ma se proprio lo si vuole fare solo come svuotamento, allora preferisco chi da 50 euro ad una prostituta, almeno è più onesto.
E una donna che aspira ad agire come un uomo, si vede che ha veramente poche ambizioni.
Chi ragiona così non deve essere neppure un gran chè a letto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ahahah io no, ma a quanto *pare voi uomini con la vostra amante lo fate tutte le volte. La considerate un water, uno svuota testicoli e* niente più.
> Ecco perchè io amante non volevo essere prima da single e tantomeno adesso. Che emozioni mi può dare uno che mi considera un water?
> Il sesso è arte, è coinvolgimento, è scoperta e non ginnastica. Ma se proprio lo si vuole fare solo come svuotamento, allora preferisco chi da 50 euro ad una prostituta, almeno è più onesto.
> E una donna che aspira ad agire come un uomo, si vede che ha veramente poche ambizioni.
> Chi ragiona così non deve essere neppure un gran chè a letto!!!


mi piacciono queste visioni romantiche dell'amore


----------



## Old Black Mamba (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ahahah io no, ma a quanto pare voi uomini con la vostra amante lo fate tutte le volte. La considerate un water, uno svuota testicoli e niente più.
> Ecco perchè io amante non volevo essere prima da single e tantomeno adesso. Che emozioni mi può dare uno che mi considera un water?
> Il sesso è arte, è coinvolgimento, è scoperta e non ginnastica. Ma se proprio lo si vuole fare solo come svuotamento, allora preferisco chi da 50 euro ad una prostituta, almeno è più onesto.
> E una donna che aspira ad agire come un uomo, si vede che ha veramente poche ambizioni.
> Chi ragiona così non deve essere neppure un gran chè a letto!!!


Il pissing è reciproco.
L'uomo non trova soddisfazione nell'usare da water ( seguendo il tuo ragionamento) una prostituta, bensì trova il soddisfacimento nell'usare da water quella vista come un water. Molto spessa quella che si spaccia per "donna bene".
Non sono comunque d'accordo con il tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

a me il pissing fa schifo sinceramente


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi piacciono queste visioni romantiche dell'amore


da volami nel cuore a volami nel water.


----------



## Old Black Mamba (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me il pissing fa schifo sinceramente


Schifo o non schifo, molti lo praticano.
E per sapere se il tuo partner sessuale ha avuto o no una simile esperienza non devi scoprire le tue carte amico mio.
Fa parlare e poi ti esprimi.


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> da volami nel cuore a volami nel water.


ultimamente il confessionale sembra una toilette....
mutande sporche, peni maleodoranti, water per il pissing...


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Schifo o non schifo, molti lo praticano.
> E per sapere se il tuo partner sessuale ha avuto o no una simile esperienza non devi scoprire le tue carte amico mio.
> Fa parlare e poi ti esprimi.


 ma chi sei?
il califfo x caso?


----------



## Old Black Mamba (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma chi sei?
> il califfo x caso?


Quasi..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZoe8a6B5hg


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

le atmosfere di walt disney: che magia .gli stessi doppiatori avevano un'impostazione da  fiaba , cosa che in quella moderna è sparita.l'enfasi è di per sé fiabesca


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Il pissing è reciproco.
> L'uomo non trova soddisfazione nell'usare da water ( seguendo il tuo ragionamento) una prostituta, bensì trova il soddisfacimento nell'usare da water quella vista come un water. Molto spessa quella che si spaccia per "donna bene".
> Non sono comunque d'accordo con il tuo ragionamento.


Hai letto tutta la discussione? Perchè il discorso che molti vedono l'amante solo come "water" non lo faccio io ma altri. Discorso che ovviamente non condivido.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche durante.....




















  ad un'affermazione del genere prima durante o dopo risponderei sicuramente di peggio


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Hai letto tutta la discussione? Perchè il discorso che molti vedono l'amante solo come "water" non lo faccio io *ma altri*. Discorso che ovviamente non condivido.


Chi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho una teoria abbastanza comprovata... *quando una persona non riesce a realizzarsi in sé...* e non parlo della coppia... spesso trova vie traverse per gratificarsi ed *il tradimento attraverso l'affezione, il sesso e l'ammirazione che ogni relazione extra comporta come lusinga, supplisce e surroga l'irrealizzazione del soggetto.*
> Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ahahah io no, ma a quanto pare voi uomini con la vostra amante lo fate tutte le volte. La considerate un water, uno svuota testicoli e niente più.
> Ecco perchè io amante non volevo essere prima da single e tantomeno adesso. Che emozioni mi può dare uno che mi considera un water?
> Il sesso è arte, è coinvolgimento, è scoperta e non ginnastica. Ma se proprio lo si vuole fare solo come svuotamento, allora preferisco chi da 50 euro ad una prostituta, almeno è più onesto.
> E una donna che aspira ad agire come un uomo, si vede che ha veramente poche ambizioni.
> Chi ragiona così non deve essere neppure un gran chè a letto!!!


vedo che hai una visione un po' falsata della cosa ( forse in base alle tue sole esperienze in merito ? )
Il sesso, è una delle tante cose che si fanno con l'amante, e , forse, nemmeno la più importante.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Caro Oscar i miei erano commenti ad affermazioni di altri leggiti bene la discussione.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Il sesso, è una delle tante cose che si fanno con l'amante, e , forse, nemmeno la più importante.


 
Spiega Oscar, spiega...


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

la prima cosa piu importante che si fa con l'amante e' farsi intestare un appartamento


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la prima cosa piu importante che si fa con l'amante e' farsi intestare un appartamento




















   sì e gli uomini sono tutti idioti...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Dopo tanti discorsi tiriamo le somme. Senza dare un giudizio, raccogliamo i principali motivi di tradimento emersi dalle nostre esperienze.
> 
> Perchè si tradisce:
> 1) Per privare l'emozione della conquista, del primo bacio, della scoperta di una nuova persona;
> ...


perchè la conquista è una droga, perchè pensi che solo con le cosce aperte o con le braghe abbassate vali qualcosa, perchè un rapporto all'inizio è un'emozione irrinunciabile.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè la conquista è una droga, *perchè pensi che solo con le cosce aperte o con le braghe abbassate vali qualcosa*, perchè un rapporto all'inizio è un'emozione irrinunciabile.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> , perchè pensi che solo con le cosce aperte o con le braghe abbassate vali qualcosa, perchè un rapporto all'inizio è un'emozione irrinunciabile.


 e invece cosce aperte e braghe abbassate tutto assieme no?


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Citazione:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originariamente inviato da *Alexantro*  
_appunto
spesso la tecnica dell'uomo x rimorchiare e' quella di fare sentire la preda speciale esternando impressioni o sensazioni che non si pensano minimamente




_

io direi, SEMPRE.
Se non si usa questa " tecnica " difficilemente la preda abbocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Parlano dell'amante come preda da far abboccare senza che provino vere emozioni e sensazioni che invece la illudono di avere. 
Il discorso si ricollega a quello inziale che mettere le corna è come fare pipì.
Ho tratto delle conclusioni.
Ho sbagliato?


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

che ppppalle con ste emozioni
io se mi voglio emozionare mi guardo un film con gloria guida
poi vedete voi


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che ppppalle con ste emozioni
> io se mi voglio emozionare mi guardo un film con gloria guida
> poi vedete voi


Povero...


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè la conquista è una droga, perchè pensi che solo con le cosce aperte o con le braghe abbassate vali qualcosa, perchè un rapporto all'inizio è un'emozione irrinunciabile.


E' verissimo che la conquista è una droga, una emozione fantastica ma se sei "accoppiato" quelle emozioni dovresti cercare di incanalarne sulla persona che hai vicino., Se hai ancora voglia di conquistare significa che non sei pienamente soddisfatto dalla relazione.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E' verissimo che la conquista è una droga, una emozione fantastica ma se sei "accoppiato" quelle emozioni dovresti cercare di incanalarne sulla persona che hai vicino.,* Se hai ancora voglia di conquistare significa che non sei pienamente soddisfatto dalla relazione*.


O di te stesso...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E' verissimo che la conquista è una droga, una emozione fantastica ma se sei "accoppiato" quelle emozioni dovresti cercare di incanalarne sulla persona che hai vicino., Se hai ancora voglia di conquistare significa che non sei pienamente soddisfatto dalla relazione.


infatti, pare così evidente..


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e invece cosce aperte e braghe abbassate tutto assieme no?


ma la pianti?


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> O di te stesso...


Esatto.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Comunque giusto per intenderci, io non credo che tutti gli uomini vedano nell'amante solo un modo per sfogarsi sessualmente. 
Molti cercano anche una amica, una persona stimolante, una persona che li ascolti e che li faccia ridere senza impegni ed in leggerezza. 
Molte donne sono delle balle rompi balle, questo va detto. Io mi rendo conto a volte che tante mogli sono veramente pesanti. Riversano sui mariti mille frustrazioni incolpandoli di tutto. Una conoscente una volta ha fatto un cazziatone tremendo al marito perchè ha portato il figlio a sciare ed è tornato con la febbre e questo solo perchè lei odia la montagna mentre al marito piace sciare e vorrebbe far appassionare il figlio.


----------



## Old Black Mamba (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Hai letto tutta la discussione? Perchè il discorso che molti vedono l'amante solo come "water" non lo faccio io ma altri. Discorso che ovviamente non condivido.


Non ho bisogno di leggere tutta la discussione. 
Io vivo.
L'amante " water " viene definito cosi da :

1) tradito/a
2) traditore respinto


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E' verissimo che la conquista è una droga, una emozione fantastica ma se sei "accoppiato" quelle emozioni dovresti cercare di incanalarne sulla persona che hai vicino., Se hai ancora voglia di conquistare significa che non sei pienamente soddisfatto dalla relazione.


 
Shine, non ricordo, tu sei sposata? Da quanto?


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Comunque giusto per intenderci, io non credo che tutti gli uomini vedano nell'amante solo un modo per sfogarsi sessualmente.
> Molti cercano anche una amica, una persona stimolante, una persona che li ascolti e che li faccia ridere senza impegni ed in leggerezza.
> Molte donne sono delle balle rompi balle, questo va detto. Io mi rendo conto a volte che tante mogli sono veramente pesanti. Riversano sui mariti mille frustrazioni incolpandoli di tutto. _Una conoscente una volta ha fatto un cazziatone tremendo al marito perchè ha portato il figlio a sciare ed è tornato con la febbre e questo solo perchè lei odia la montagna mentre al marito piace sciare e vorrebbe far appassionare il figlio_.


 
Non so, ammetto la mia perplessità. 
Non so in quali famiglie viviate voi, ma la FAMIGLIA è un luogo dove si sfogano ANCHE le frustrazioni, dove a volte una lite è un pretesto per sfogare un po' di sano nervosismo (visto che già ci dobbiamo reprimere sul lavoro...).

Non ci vedo niente di orrendo nell'episodio da te descritto, penso tutti prima o poi si sia fatta una scenata di cui poi ci si pente (io sono buonissima, ma una volta l'anno m'incavolo di brutto).

Concordo invece con la prima parte del discorso, un rapporto extra puo' avere la sua base anche nel dialogo, in un certo tipo di sensibilità che in famiglia non si riesce ad esprimere: sicuramente anche per CATTIVE abitudini matrimoniali di cui si è entrambi colpevoli, e che andrebbero corrette.

Io penso ciascuno dentro di sé sappia il suo percorso e cosa cerca (o trova) in un nuovo o parallelo amore, ci sono tanti casi!


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Parlano dell'amante come preda da far abboccare senza che provino vere emozioni e sensazioni che invece la illudono di avere.
> Il discorso si ricollega a quello inziale che mettere le corna è come fare pipì.
> Ho tratto delle conclusioni.
> Ho sbagliato?


mah, trattare le persone come " prede " mi sembra un discorso così squallido e miserevole. Lo so spesso avviene così. beh, io non ho nessuna voglia di trattare le persone come " prede ", pur rispettando chi lo fà.


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E' verissimo che la conquista è una droga, una emozione fantastica ma se sei "accoppiato" quelle emozioni dovresti cercare di incanalarne sulla persona che hai vicino., Se hai ancora voglia di conquistare significa che non sei pienamente soddisfatto dalla relazione.


questo non è assolutamente vero.


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Spiega Oscar, spiega...


dicevo " 
_Il sesso, è una delle tante cose che si fanno con l'amante, e , forse, nemmeno la più importante."_

_con l'amante si può andare a passeggio, a vedere un film, a mangiare una pizza, a fare spese insieme, scherzare, ridere, etc. etc,...insomma, si può fare tutto quello che si fa con un amico, in più, si può anche fare del sesso, ma, farsi l'amante, solamente per fare del sesso, beh, mi sembra un pochino triste._
_Ma forse mi sbaglio._


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Shine, non ricordo, tu sei sposata? Da quanto?


Io sono felicemente sposata con un uomo con cui sto da circa 10 anni, ultimamente ci sono stati problemi sessuali che hanno ingenerato una piccolissima crisi in me, superata direi.
Sono stata sempre fedele a mio marito perchè per me lui è il vero amore, di questo sono stata sempre certa, in passato mai fedele a nessuno.
Anzi no, mi correggo, i primi sei mesi che ci siamo conosciuti non siamo stati fedeli nessuno dei due, ma la mia infedeltà era un modo per aspettare che lui mi amasse senza pressarlo troppo. Quando lui si è arreso a me abbiamo mollato tutti i vari satelliti che avevamo, lui è diventato il mio sole ed io spero, la sua luna.


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mah, trattare le persone come " prede " mi sembra un discorso così squallido e miserevole. Lo so spesso avviene così. beh, io non ho nessuna voglia di trattare le persone come " prede ", pur rispettando chi lo fà.


Citazione:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originariamente inviato da *Alexantro*  
_appunto
spesso la tecnica dell'uomo x rimorchiare e' quella di fare sentire la preda speciale esternando impressioni o sensazioni che non si pensano minimamente




_
 			 		 	 	 Oscar
io direi, SEMPRE.
Se non si usa questa " tecnica " difficilemente la preda abbocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Caro Oscar la parola "preda" la avete usata tu e Alexandro!!!!!


----------



## Old Shine (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dicevo "
> _Il sesso, è una delle tante cose che si fanno con l'amante, e , forse, nemmeno la più importante."_
> 
> _con l'amante si può andare a passeggio, a vedere un film, a mangiare una pizza, a fare spese insieme, scherzare, ridere, etc. etc,...insomma, si può fare tutto quello che si fa con un amico, in più, si può anche fare del sesso, ma, farsi l'amante, solamente per fare del sesso, beh, mi sembra un pochino triste._
> _Ma forse mi sbaglio._


Dato che Oscar ha prima afermato una cosa e poi il contrario, non è che  si vuole fare qualcuna qua dentro e sta usando la tattica delle moine per far cadere la "preda" nella rete


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dicevo "
> _Il sesso, è una delle tante cose che si fanno con l'amante, e , forse, nemmeno la più importante."_
> 
> _con l'amante si può andare a passeggio, a vedere un film, a mangiare una pizza, a fare spese insieme, scherzare, ridere, etc. etc,...insomma, si può fare tutto quello che si fa con un amico, in più, si può anche fare del sesso, ma, farsi l'amante, solamente per fare del sesso, beh, mi sembra un pochino triste._
> _Ma forse mi sbaglio._


Ok, concordo. Magari a fare spese insieme no...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


 mk, vaffan.culo


----------



## Old reale (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mk, vaffan.culo


*OT*
 Buonasera e Bentornata!
L'esilio è concluso? IO ne sono contento..


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mk, vaffan.culo


che succede emma?


----------



## Old reale (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che succede emma?


 che si è rotta i co....ni?


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io sono felicemente sposata con un uomo con cui sto da circa 10 anni, ultimamente ci sono stati problemi sessuali che hanno ingenerato una piccolissima crisi in me, superata direi.
> Sono stata sempre fedele a mio marito perchè per me lui è il vero amore, di questo sono stata sempre certa, in passato mai fedele a nessuno.
> Anzi no, mi correggo, i primi sei mesi che ci siamo conosciuti non siamo stati fedeli nessuno dei due, ma la mia infedeltà era un modo per aspettare che lui mi amasse senza pressarlo troppo. *Quando lui si è arreso a me abbiamo mollato tutti i vari satelliti che avevamo, lui è diventato il mio sole ed io spero, la sua luna*.



Grazie del chiarimento!! Simpatica la metafora che usi, il Sole è un simbolo maschile, la Luna un simbolo femminile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai figli?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che si è rotta i co....ni?


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, concordo. Magari a fare spese insieme no...



non sai quanti amanti si comportano come mariti...anche spingendo un carrello!


----------



## Old reale (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


tiriamo sù una onlus.......


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non sai quanti amanti si comportano come mariti...anche spingendo un carrello!


verissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tiriamo sù una onlus.......


o fondiamo un club


----------



## Old reale (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o fondiamo un club


tipo Rotari, si....


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè la conquista è una droga, perchè pensi che solo con le cosce aperte o con le braghe abbassate vali qualcosa, perchè un rapporto all'inizio è un'emozione irrinunciabile.


 complimenti per la sincerità, e non sono ironica


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Citazione:
> 
> Caro Oscar la parola "preda" la avete usata tu e Alexandro!!!!!


si, ma io non l'ho detto riferemdomi a me, io non guardo le persone come " prede "


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Dato che Oscar ha prima afermato una cosa e poi il contrario, non è che  si vuole fare qualcuna qua dentro e sta usando la tattica delle moine per far cadere la "preda" nella rete


come ho detto più volte, e lo ripeto un'ennesima volta, io sono qui per parlare E BASTA, non sono qui in cerca di avventure.

usare tattiche poi, non è nel mio stile, lo reputo di una infantilità che sfiora il ridicolo.


----------



## Old oscar (18 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non sai quanti amanti si comportano come mariti...anche spingendo un carrello!


nonn intendevo spesa al supermercato.
magari ci si accompagna per comperare dell'abbigliamento, al supermercato insieme mi pare un po' troppo.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> nonn intendevo spesa al supermercato.
> magari ci si accompagna per comperare dell'abbigliamento, al supermercato insieme mi pare un po' troppo.


troppo cosa?
intimo?
confidenziale?
da coppietta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè la conquista è una droga, perchè pensi che solo con le cosce aperte o con le braghe abbassate vali qualcosa, perchè un rapporto all'inizio è un'emozione irrinunciabile.


Se traduco in "trovare compensazione dalle frustrazioni della vita, attribuendo al fare sesso, al farlo "bene", una prova di valore" faccio una traduzione fedele?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> troppo cosa?
> intimo?
> confidenziale?
> da coppietta?


 Suppongo troppo noioso e casalingo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se traduco in "trovare compensazione dalle frustrazioni della vita, attribuendo al fare sesso, al farlo "bene", una prova di valore" faccio una traduzione fedele?


onestamente non lo so.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che succede emma?


 che una donna di 40 anni e passa, laureata e che per lavoro ha avuto a che fare con i libri, tanti.....e i libri per definizione dovrebbero aprire la mente, quando si parla di tradimento in maniera seria, dovrebbe argomentare, piuttosto che fare faccine del cazz.o che nemmeno mio figlio si sognerebbe di usare per discutere, dal momento che se mi dà ragione dice "brava mamma", se mi dà torto, commenta "mamma no si fa".


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che una donna di 40 anni e passa, laureata e che per lavoro ha avuto a che fare con i libri, tanti.....e i libri per definizione dovrebbero aprire la mente, quando si parla di tradimento in maniera seria, dovrebbe argomentare, piuttosto che fare faccine del cazz.o che nemmeno mio figlio si sognerebbe di usare per discutere, dal momento che se mi dà ragione dice "brava mamma", se mi dà torto, commenta "mamma no si fa".


OT  buongiorno emma.

bentornata.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> OT buongiorno emma.
> 
> bentornata.


 ciao irry buongiorno, come va?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> nonn intendevo spesa al supermercato.
> magari ci si accompagna per comperare dell'abbigliamento, al supermercato insieme mi pare un po' troppo.


 
non so che rapporto hai tu con la tua amante, ma ci sono relazioni adulterine dove ogni cosa suona come se si stesse insieme davvero, e quindi non è inusuale nemmeno la spesa. Solo che...*non*.  Da qui nascono lo straniamento e la sofferenza...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Suppongo troppo noioso e casalingo.


 
Scusa, ma sei di nuovo fuori strada.

Dipende dal tipo di relazione adulterina. Chi ci crede, si esalta proprio nella "casalinghità", provare per credere.


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma sei di nuovo fuori strada.
> 
> Dipende dal tipo di relazione adulterina. Chi ci crede, si esalta proprio nella "casalinghità", provare per credere.


 
forse troppa " casalighità " può essere sentimentalmente pericolosa.

come due ricci, che, se si avvicinano troppo, si pungono e si fanno male.


----------



## MK (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse troppa " casalighità " può essere sentimentalmente pericolosa.
> 
> come due ricci, che, se si avvicinano troppo, si pungono e si fanno male.


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grazie del chiarimento!! Simpatica la metafora che usi, il Sole è un simbolo maschile, la Luna un simbolo femminile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho usato questi simbili proprio perchè ne conosco il significato. Figli si ne ho, loro sono nuove stelle nascenti....


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> come ho detto più volte, e lo ripeto un'ennesima volta, io sono qui per parlare E BASTA, non sono qui in cerca di avventure.
> 
> usare tattiche poi, non è nel mio stile, lo reputo di una infantilità che sfiora il ridicolo.


No ti arrabbiare, lo sai che per te ho un debole, (virtualmente parlando)...  Però ammetti che ti sei contraddetto non ricordandoti che aderivi alla tesi della "preda".


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse troppa " casalighità " può essere sentimentalmente pericolosa.
> 
> come due ricci, che, se si avvicinano troppo, si pungono e si fanno male.


 
e siamo sempre lì, libero sex in libero stato.

Non per tutti, ma per qualcuno evidentemente va bene così.


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> No ti arrabbiare, lo sai che per te ho un debole, (virtualmente parlando)... Però ammetti che ti sei contraddetto non ricordandoti che aderivi alla tesi della "preda".


non mi sono arrabbiato, figurati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





è che a volte parlo usando la prima persona al singolare anche se non parlo di me.

se tu pensi che mi sia contraddetto, ok, va bene così.

hai un debole per me ? ma va là, mattacchiona !


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e siamo sempre lì, libero sex in libero stato.
> 
> Non per tutti, ma per qualcuno evidentemente va bene così.


libero no, semmai, clandestino.


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi sono arrabbiato, figurati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho un debole per te ed anche per altri, non ti illudere eh? ed altre, per es. Bruja, Verena, Irresponsabile, Moltimodi, Asudem 
Fedele in amore si, ma almeno nel virtuale no eh?
Mi sa tanto che sei romagnolo....


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ho un debole per te ed anche per altri, non ti illudere eh? ed altre, per es. Bruja, Verena, Irresponsabile, Moltimodi, Asudem
> Fedele in amore si, ma almeno nel virtuale no eh?
> Mi sa tanto che sei romagnolo....


brutta racchiona


----------



## Old Shine (19 Marzo 2009)

No dai, scusa ci sei anche tu te lo assicuro!


----------



## Old oscar (19 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ho un debole per te ed anche per altri, non ti illudere eh? ed altre, per es. Bruja, Verena, Irresponsabile, Moltimodi, Asudem
> Fedele in amore si, ma almeno nel virtuale no eh?
> Mi sa tanto che sei romagnolo....


illudere di cosa ? 
suvvia.....

ti sa tanto che sono romagnolo ? mah..... se " ti sa "......lasciamo che ti sappia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2009)

Citazione:
Originariamente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*  
_Suppongo troppo noioso e casalingo._


Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma sei di nuovo fuori strada.
> 
> Dipende dal tipo di relazione adulterina. Chi ci crede, si esalta proprio nella "casalinghità", provare per credere.


 Era un tentativo di interpretazione di chi escludeva quel tipo di spese.


Personalmente odio far spese con un uomo.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> illudere di cosa ?
> suvvia.....
> 
> ti sa tanto che sono romagnolo ? mah..... se " ti sa "......lasciamo che ti sappia.


Suvvia... Allora sei toscano!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

io sono romagnolo !


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io sono romagnolo !


sangue?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sangue?


 romagnolo anch'esso
ho controllato l'albero genealogico
almeno dai quadrisavoli in poi sono romagnolo
prima non lo so


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> romagnolo anch'esso
> ho controllato l'albero genealogico
> almeno dai quadrisavoli in poi sono romagnolo
> prima non lo so


citavo sangue romagnolo del libro  cuore di de amicis, razza di asinello meccanico


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> citavo sangue romagnolo di cuore razza di asinello meccanico


 ah beh
non avevo inteso razza di puledra elettronica
cmq anche il cuore e' romagnolo
ha la S che striscia


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah beh
> non avevo inteso razza di puledra elettronica
> cmq anche il cuore e' romagnolo
> ha la S che striscia


dici pastassiutta?
un mio amico di argenta lo diceva in un modo spassissimo


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

argenta e' emilia non romagna
c'e' una pronuncia differente
la nostra e' molto piu simpatica


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> argenta e' emilia non romagna
> c'e' una pronuncia differente
> la nostra e' molto piu simpatica


simpatici i romagnoli


----------



## Verena67 (20 Marzo 2009)

Ad Argenta abita la mia migliore amica!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Marzo 2009)

C'ha na testa....dura come il marmo! Pero' ha un cuore grande così.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Marzo 2009)

in emilia si mangia troppo bene.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















unica pecca il lambrusco.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> C'ha na testa....dura come il marmo! Pero' ha un cuore grande così.


 
come tutti i testardi....


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Suvvia... Allora sei toscano!!!


dicendo " toscano " alludevi ai fatto che io possa essere un sigaro ?

beh, a volte, una parte di me lo è, ma non sono io a fumarlo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dicendo " toscano " alludevi ai fatto che io possa essere un sigaro ?
> 
> beh, a volte, una parte di me lo è, ma non sono io a fumarlo.


ommiodio


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> in emilia si mangia troppo bene..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il lambrusco è un vino delizioso ( quello secco )
se ne gustano le qualità specialmente in estate.
Ha una gradazione bassissima e così se ne può bere un po' di più del solito senza che dia subito alla testa.

prosciutto, pane fresco e lambrusco, magari su una tovaglia a quadretti bianchi e rossi, all'ombra di una osteria con vista sulla pianura arsa dal sole.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il lambrusco è un vino delizioso ( quello secco )
> se ne gustano le qualità specialmente in estate.
> Ha una gradazione bassissima e così se ne può bere un po' di più del solito senza che dia subito alla testa.
> 
> prosciutto, pane fresco e lambrusco, magari su una *tovaglia a quadretti bianchi e rossi,* all'ombra di una osteria con vista sulla pianura arsa dal sole.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ommiodio


si, dice sempre così........quando lo scarta prima di infilarlo in bocca


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, dice sempre così........quando lo scarta prima di infilarlo in bocca


 lo tieni nel cellophan? ma fornisce un gusto orrendo


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lo tieni nel cellophan? ma fornisce un gusto orrendo


no, nelle mutande di carta.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dicendo " toscano " alludevi ai fatto che io possa essere un sigaro ?
> 
> beh, a volte, una parte di me lo è, ma non sono io a fumarlo.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, dice sempre così........quando lo scarta prima di infilarlo in bocca


Ed io che credevo tu fossi un signore!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il lambrusco è un vino delizioso ( quello secco )
> se ne gustano le qualità specialmente in estate.
> Ha una gradazione bassissima e così se ne può bere un po' di più del solito senza che dia subito alla testa.
> 
> prosciutto, pane fresco e lambrusco, magari su una tovaglia a quadretti bianchi e rossi, all'ombra di una osteria con vista sulla pianura arsa dal sole.


non mi convincerai mai sul lambrusco.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ed io che credevo tu fossi un signore!!!


anche i signori scherzano pesante. 

e poi, ho letto certe tue espressioni ( fatte seriamente e non scherzando ) che non sono proprio degne di una " signora ", ma forse è proprio perchè tu non sei una signora, ma un " signore " caromio !


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non mi convincerai mai sul lambrusco.


non è mia intenzione convincerti, era per dire la mia, tuttoquì


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> no, nelle mutande di carta.


 scem....ma non fanno un rumore insopportabile quando cammini?
non ti graffi tutto?


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scem....ma non fanno un rumore insopportabile quando cammini?
> non ti graffi tutto?


insopportabile no, semmai, curioso.

in quanto ai graffi, beh, ho chi me li cura

ogni graffietto un bacetto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> insopportabile no, semmai, curioso.
> 
> in quanto ai graffi, beh, ho chi me li cura
> 
> ogni graffietto un bacetto


provolone


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche i signori scherzano pesante.
> 
> e poi, ho letto certe tue espressioni ( fatte seriamente e non scherzando ) che non sono proprio degne di una " signora ", ma forse è proprio perchè tu non sei una signora, ma un " signore " caromio !


Sarei tanto tentata di mandarti una mia foto, ma veramente tentata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il fatto che io sia a volte un pò volgare è dovuto al fatto che mi piace fare "spogliatoio" con i miei colleghi maschietti... Pensa te che se passa una con un bel lato B a volte loro si limitano a guardare mentre il commento lo faccio io! Ho ragione? Come sono i colleghi dalle tue parti emma?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ed io che credevo tu fossi un signore!!!


non  arrivo  tanto ma certo pensavo meno greve ....


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non  arrivo  tanto ma certo pensavo meno greve ....


Non ho capito...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sarei tanto tentata di mandarti una mia foto, ma veramente tentata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


professionalmente: i coetanei molto spesso ignoranti e scorretti,
quelli over 45 un pelino più educati professionalmente ma pessimi spesso come uomini e con gli ormoni in subbuglio.
Nella maggior parte dei casi, comunque, simpatici e molto presi dal lavoro (novelli yuppies specie trai i 30 e i 37)....
per il resto più precisa non posso essere perchè non ne frequento molti; con 4 o 5 (in 10 anni) mi son fermata a prendere il caffè o a mangiare al volo qualcosa.....le colleghe ....è un'altra storia....ancora combattono troppo per immaschilirsi e avere pari dignità nella professione


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non ho capito...


che non ho mai avuto il sospetto che fosse un signore ma certo lo credevo meno greve.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Invece secondo me nella realtà non deve essere tanto male... Lo scherzo del sigaro era volgare ma faceva ridere....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Invece secondo me nella realtà non deve essere tanto male... Lo scherzo del sigaro era volgare ma faceva ridere....


 infatti


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Invece secondo me nella realtà non deve essere tanto male... Lo scherzo del sigaro era volgare ma faceva ridere....





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> infatti


originale sopratutto


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> professionalmente: i coetanei molto spesso ignoranti e scorretti,
> quelli over 45 un pelino più educati professionalmente ma pessimi spesso come uomini e con gli ormoni in subbuglio.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi, comunque, simpatici e molto presi dal lavoro (novelli yuppies specie trai i 30 e i 37)....
> per il resto più precisa non posso essere perchè non ne frequento molti; con 4 o 5 (in 10 anni) mi son fermata a prendere il caffè o a mangiare al volo qualcosa.....le colleghe ....è un'altra storia....ancora combattono troppo per immaschilirsi e avere pari dignità nella professione


In genere mi trovo bene con i colleghi, soprattutto con i penalisti che sono "meno avvocato classico". Mi piace la loro discreta apertura mentale dato il contatto con ogni genere di umanità.
Tempo fa ho fatto un processo dove c'erano vari avvocati di Napoli. Li ho trovati bravi ma molto più "tirati" rispetto a noi ed un pò saccenti. Invece di colleghe napoletane ne ho conosciuta solo una. Giovane, in gamba, preparata ed umile. Siamo diventate amiche anche se eravamo controparti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> originale sopratutto


 non facciamoci sentire da persa, altrimenti dice che i reggiseni bruciati in piazza non son serviti a nulla


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> In genere mi trovo bene con i colleghi, soprattutto con i penalisti che sono "meno avvocato classico". Mi piace la loro discreta apertura mentale dato il contatto con ogni genere di umanità.
> Tempo fa ho fatto un processo dove c'erano vari avvocati di Napoli. Li ho trovati bravi ma molto più "tirati" rispetto a noi ed un pò saccenti. Invece di colleghe napoletane ne ho conosciuta solo una. Giovane, in gamba, preparata ed umile. Siamo diventate amiche anche se eravamo controparti.


io con i "penalisti" mi son scontrata da matti durante gli esami di abilitazione....il giorno del parere di dir civile erano lì a pianger turco e a promettere mari e monti e il giorno dopo (parere di penale) non ti cagavano di striscio....però quelli coetanei che conosco sono abbastanza frequentabili anche se + provoloni


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Le donne che vogliono essere come gli uomini sono veramente poco ambiziose.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi io non ho mai capito durante 'sta rivoluzione femminile perchè hanno bruciato i reggiseni. Io senza non ci potrei stare.
O ce le avevano piccole oppure avevano qualcuno 24/24 che le reggeva....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Le donne che vogliono essere come gli uomini sono veramente poco ambiziose....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sembra un bel po' ridicolo ridurre le battaglie femministe, dei cui benefici possiamo godere oggi noi tutte, ad essere come gli uomini e al bruciare qualche reggiseno


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Mi sembra un bel po' ridicolo ridurre le battaglie femministe, dei cui benefici possiamo godere oggi noi tutte, ad essere come gli uomini e al bruciare qualche reggiseno


la mia era un'esagerazione, ovviamente....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la mia era un'esagerazione, ovviamente....


non mi pareva di aver quotato te


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Io realmente credo che la donna sia superiore all'uomo in molte cose, ma non so se con questa parità abbiamo fatto un buon affare, perchè ora lavoriamo tanto e più degli uomini, ma comunque casa e figli per la maggior parte le dobbiamo gestire noi, per cui quando penso a mia nonna dico che era meglio quando era peggio.
 In alcuni campi abbiamo oramai il monopolio. Vedi nel mio lavoro, la maggior parte dei giuristi ora è donna. Giudici, PM, avvocati.... Una volta un cliente nord africano ha inziato a dare di matto quando ha visto che eravamo tutte donne. Giudice, Pm, interprete ed io. Ha detto che non voleva essere giudicato da una donna e che non volea essere difeso da una donna. 
Io gli ho detto "allora era meglio che stavi a casa tua".


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Io realmente credo che la donna sia superiore all'uomo in molte cose, ma non so se con questa parità abbiamo fatto un buon affare, perchè ora lavoriamo tanto e più degli uomini, ma comunque casa e figli per la maggior parte le dobbiamo gestire noi, per cui quando penso a mia nonna dico che era meglio quando era peggio.
> In alcuni campi abbiamo oramai il monopolio. Vedi nel mio lavoro, la maggior parte dei giuristi ora è donna. Giudici, PM, avvocati.... Una volta un cliente nord africano ha inziato a dare di matto quando ha visto che eravamo tutte donne. Giudice, Pm, interprete ed io. Ha detto che non voleva essere giudicato da una donna e che non volea essere difeso da una donna.
> Io gli ho detto "allora era meglio che stavi a casa tua".



grazie al femminismo però tu *oggi lo puoi scegliere *se stare a casa o meno.
Puoi "scegliere"  mentre prima avevi ben poche scelte.
Che poi le scelte fatte siano difficili da gestire è un altro discorso.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi pareva di aver quotato te


 va' un po' nel thead di grande a rialzarti ill picco di glicemia....


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Si certo e chi direbbe mai il contrario... Solo che oggi con i problemi che ci sono la donna difficilmente può scegliere di stare con i figli. La vera parità sarebbe aiutare la donna a lavorare e stare con i figli, creare più lavori part time, creare un servizio di baby sitter che non costino come l'oro per quando i figli stanno male o pagare di più l'uomo per consentire alla donna di stare di più a casa, obbligare le aziende a mettere a disposizione una stanza con baby sitter, creare scuole medie a tempo pieno, potrei continuare ancora.
Allora si che sarebbe parità.
Va bhè che io sono libera professionista e riesco a gestire il mio tempo, ma ora se volessi avere un altro figlio non potrei proprio. A volte sono prprio le altre donne ad essere meno comprensive degli uomini.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Si certo e chi direbbe mai il contrario... Solo che oggi con i problemi che ci sono la donna difficilmente può scegliere di stare con i figli. La vera parità sarebbe aiutare la donna a lavorare e stare con i figli, creare più lavori part time, creare un servizio di baby sitter che non costino come l'oro per quando i figli stanno male o pagare di più l'uomo per consentire alla donna di stare di più a casa, obbligare le aziende a mettere a disposizione una stanza con baby sitter, creare scuole medie a tempo pieno, potrei continuare ancora.
> Allora si che sarebbe parità.
> Va bhè che io sono libera professionista e riesco a gestire il mio tempo, ma ora se volessi avere un altro figlio non potrei proprio. A* volte sono prprio le altre donne ad essere meno comprensive degli uomini*.


 
quoto col sangue


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

No dai col sangue no, mi fa impressione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Racconta un pò Emma che succede negli studi legali quando una collaboratrice (che normalmente percepisce una cifra da fame e si fa un mazzo così....) resta incinta...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sarei tanto tentata di mandarti una mia foto, ma veramente tentata...


no ti prego, risparmiami altre bugie.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dicendo " toscano " alludevi ai fatto che io possa essere un sigaro ?
> 
> beh, a volte, una parte di me lo è, ma non sono io a fumarlo.


e pensare che nella vita " reale " non farei mai una battuta del genere, tantomeno ad una donna ( forse potrei fare una battuta del genere a mia moglie o alla mia amante, per ridere insieme, in complicità ).

mah, mi stupisco di me stesso


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e pensare che nella vita " reale " non farei mai una battuta del genere, tantomeno ad una donna ( forse potrei fare una battuta del genere a mia moglie o alla mia amante, per ridere insieme, in complicità ).
> 
> mah, mi stupisco di me stesso


In tutta sincerità hai  stupito anche me.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> no ti prego, risparmiami altre bugie.


Ti sembrerà strano ma ci sono persone che non mentono, io fra queste. Se fossi brava a mentire forse potrei anche concedermi qualche amante, ma le bugie le odio non mi appartengono.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> No dai col sangue no, mi fa impressione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una mia collega è stata invitata gentilmente ad andarsene perchè non si poteva passare il pomeriggio a sentire lei nel bagno che vomitava  (capitato tre volte in 6 mesi).
Io son figlia d'arte e non faccio testo.....mi son limitata a pigliarmi un sacco di cazziate davanti a colleghi di mio padre che m'avevano pure cambiato i pannolini e quando son rimasta incinta ho lavorato fino a 3 giorni prima, per scelta....ma la padrona ero io


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà strano ma ci sono persone che non mentono, *io fra queste*. Se fossi brava a mentire forse potrei anche concedermi qualche amante, ma le bugie le odio non mi appartengono.


ti si potrebbe obiettare che sei avvocato e quibdi menti per definizione e mandato


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Quando faccio il mio lavoro non mento, lavoro. Poi a volte non so neppure io quale sia la verità, a dire il vero preferisco non saperlo nei casi più delicati.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> una mia collega è stata invitata gentilmente ad andarsene perchè non si poteva passare il pomeriggio a sentire lei nel bagno che vomitava  (capitato tre volte in 6 mesi).
> Io son figlia d'arte e non faccio testo.....mi son limitata a pigliarmi un sacco di cazziate davanti a colleghi di mio padre che m'avevano pure cambiato i pannolini e quando son rimasta incinta ho lavorato fino a 3 giorni prima, per scelta....ma la padrona ero io


Sei figlia d'arte? Beata te!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sei figlia d'arte? Beata te!!!


 anche io
mio padre e' Maurizio Vandelli.....seduto in quel caffe'


----------



## Old silchiacc (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Dopo tanti discorsi tiriamo le somme. Senza dare un giudizio, raccogliamo i principali motivi di tradimento emersi dalle nostre esperienze.
> 
> Perchè si tradisce:
> 1) Per privare l'emozione della conquista, del primo bacio, della scoperta di una nuova persona;
> ...


Buon pomeriggio,
fino ad un pò di tempo fa (fidanzata giovanissima, sposata altrettanto giovane e innamorata del matrimonio) ero fermamente convinta che le cause del tradimento fossero tutte riconducibili al punto 1) - 2) e 4); adesso posso affermare che in certi casi si tradisce quando tutti i tentativi di manifestazione di un'insoddisfazione sessuale (non solo fisica ma anche mentale) cadono nel vuoto, al punto che cominci a dubitare della realizzabilità delle tue esigenze ed hai necessità di confrontarti (mentalmente e fisicamente) con persone nuove. Personalmente posso affermare che ho scoperto il piacere di fare Sesso con il primo uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito ed onestamente non ho nessun senso di colpa.
A proposito di cruda sincerità e di essere o meno considerata "vaso" su cui sfogare i propri istinti: io credo che una donna intelligente, matura e consapevole delle proprie esigenze, abbia il diritto di essere approcciata con onestà e decidere se accettare o meno uno o più atti assolutamente fisici, o andare alla ricerca di una storia sentimentale; purtroppo secondo me, la mentalità maschile è ancora quella di arrivare alla conquista a tutti i costi..
Spero di essermi spiegata..


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Condivido


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quando faccio il mio lavoro non mento, lavoro. Poi a volte non so neppure io quale sia la verità, a dire il vero preferisco non saperlo nei casi più delicati.


  hai detto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sei figlia d'arte? Beata te!!!


 non è stata tutta rose e fiori ...mio padre ha saputo essere un gran rompi, ma almeno non ho dovuto rubare il mestiere


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà strano ma ci sono persone che non mentono, io fra queste. Se fossi brava a mentire forse potrei anche concedermi qualche amante, ma le bugie le odio non mi appartengono.


mi sembra di aver letto che i primi tempi della tua relazione attuale non eri fedele. Se è così, qualche bugia l'avrai detta e se l'hai detta allora la potresti dire anche adesso, se fa parte della tua natura dirle.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Se fossi brava a mentire forse potrei anche concedermi qualche amante, ma le bugie le odio non mi appartengono.


 hai appena detto una cavolata......
che tu nn sia una bugiarda incallita puo anche essere ma le bugie tutti le dicono chi piu chi meno
nn esiste persona che nn abbia mai mentito
e poi ho avuto come amanti donne che non erano propriamente delle bugiarde da competizione


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi sembra di aver letto che i primi tempi della tua relazione attuale non eri fedele. Se è così, qualche bugia l'avrai detta e se l'hai detta allora la potresti dire anche adesso, se fa parte della tua natura dirle.


I primi tempi della mia relazione attuale non si poteva neppue dire relazione. Ho anche detto che non sono mai stata fedele ad altri se non a mio marito. Proprio perchè ho vissuto nella bugia in passato tradendo il mio ex sono cambiata, le bugie hanno formato una ragnatela nella quale sono rimasta intrappolata. La mia natura non è quella di mentire, costa veramente una grande fatica. Ma se vuoi pensare che sono un uomo fai pure. Pemsami come più ti aggrada. Non posso fare nulla per provare il contrario.


----------



## Old Shine (20 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai appena detto una cavolata......
> che tu nn sia una bugiarda incallita puo anche essere ma le bugie tutti le dicono chi piu chi meno
> nn esiste persona che nn abbia mai mentito
> e poi ho avuto come amanti donne che non erano propriamente delle bugiarde da competizione


Certo chi non dice qualche piccola bugia, ma qui non si parlava di piccole bugie Oscar mi crede addirittura un uomo. Non ci posso fare niente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> La mia natura non è quella di mentire, costa veramente una grande fatica. .


 questo puo anche essere vero


----------



## Old oscar (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> I primi tempi della mia relazione attuale non si poteva neppue dire relazione. Ho anche detto che non sono mai stata fedele ad altri se non a mio marito. Proprio perchè ho vissuto nella bugia in passato tradendo il mio ex sono cambiata, le bugie hanno formato una ragnatela nella quale sono rimasta intrappolata. La mia natura non è quella di mentire, costa veramente una grande fatica. Ma se vuoi pensare che sono un uomo fai pure. Pemsami come più ti aggrada. Non posso fare nulla per provare il contrario.


hai detto che " le bugie le odi,che non ti appartengono "
adesso dici che hai vissuto nella bugia.

io ho detto che " la bugia " fa parte della tua natura. 

A quanto pare mi dai ragione.

potresti  ( verbo condizionale ) dire bugie anche adesso.  


non è che " ti penso come più mi aggrada " ti penso come  " ti fai pensare "

altri, oltre me pensano che tu sia un uomo, dal modo che hai di scrivere e di esprimerti.

e poi, qui poco importa se siamo uomini o donne,qui si viene per parlare, mica per cercare avventure, almeno, io la penso così, non so te....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non facciamoci sentire da persa, altrimenti dice che i reggiseni bruciati in piazza non son serviti a nulla


 Son serviti ...son serviti ...a ritrovarsi con le tette scese  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io ...mai bruciato, eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Le donne che vogliono essere come gli uomini sono veramente poco ambiziose....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si dice femminista, non femminile.
Il reggiseno era il simbolo del voler modificare il proprio corpo in funzione maschile.
Certo ora tra bocche gonfiate e adolescenti che si mettono in rete in pose sexy prima di aver finito le medie ...sembra davvero un simbolo trascurabile.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Son serviti ...son serviti ...a ritrovarsi con le tette scese
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si dice femminista, non femminile.
> Il reggiseno era il simbolo del voler modificare il proprio corpo in funzione maschile.
> Certo ora tra bocche gonfiate e adolescenti che si mettono in rete in pose sexy prima di aver finito le medie ...sembra davvero un simbolo trascurabile.


comincio a provare un vero sentimento profondo per te....


----------



## Bruja (20 Marzo 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si dice femminista, non femminile.
> Il reggiseno era il simbolo del voler modificare il proprio corpo in funzione maschile.
> Certo ora tra bocche gonfiate e adolescenti che si mettono in rete in pose sexy prima di aver finito le medie ...sembra davvero un simbolo trascurabile.


Sono solo cambiate le "priorità"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comincio a provare un vero sentimento profondo per te....










Per la prima ragione?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per la prima ragione?


per entrambe e perchè trovo che tu abbia superato brillantemente e con giusta ironia qualcosa che ti ha profondamente e giustamente ferito.
Ti trovo molto diversa da parecchi mesi fa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per entrambe e perchè trovo che tu abbia superato brillantemente e con giusta ironia qualcosa che ti ha profondamente e giustamente ferito.
> Ti trovo molto diversa da parecchi mesi fa.


Magari.

Però reagisco molto bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari.
> 
> Però reagisco molto bene.


si vede!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Son serviti ...son serviti ...a ritrovarsi con le tette scese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh dai, lì fanno un po' anche l'allattamento e la gravità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> beh dai, lì fanno un po' anche l'allattamento e la gravità


 ...sono i chilometri, baby (chi ricorda la citazione?)

Beeh nulla rimane come a ventanni ...ma c'è chi mantiene meglio alcuni aspetti, chi altri.
Dall'allattamento ci si risprende, ma ci vuole un po' di pazienza..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...sono i chilometri, baby (chi ricorda la citazione?)
> 
> Beeh nulla rimane come a ventanni ...ma c'è chi mantiene meglio alcuni aspetti, chi altri.
> Dall'allattamento ci si risprende, ma ci vuole un po' di pazienza..


Indiana Jones?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Indiana Jones?


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

X Oscar
Sono ritornata dopo una settimana ed ho visto questo post. 
1) Ho detto che ho vissuto nella bugia in passato e che odiavo farlo oltre a non essere brava per niente, ho capito che la bugia non mi appartiene.
Non ho detto nessuna bugia su questo forum nè a te, non ne vedo l'utilità.
2) Ti sbagli di grosso sul fatto che io sia uomo, dato che insisti mi devi dare la possibilità di dimostrarti il contrario, per cui o mi dai un numero di telefono su cui io possa chiamarti, così ti accerti di persona, oppure te la smetti di continuare a diffamarmi.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> X Oscar
> Sono ritornata dopo una settimana ed ho visto questo post.
> 1) Ho detto che ho vissuto nella bugia in passato e che odiavo farlo oltre a non essere brava per niente, ho capito che la bugia non mi appartiene.
> Non ho detto nessuna bugia su questo forum nè a te, non ne vedo l'utilità.
> 2) Ti sbagli di grosso sul fatto che io sia uomo, dato che insisti mi devi dare la possibilità di dimostrarti il contrario, per cui o mi dai un numero di telefono su cui io possa chiamarti, così ti accerti di persona, oppure te la smetti di continuare a diffamarmi.


non vedo alcuna diffamazione ( e non è neppure mia intenzione diffamare alcunchè )

Ho scritto 

" altri, oltre me pensano che tu sia un uomo, dal modo che hai di scrivere e di esprimerti. "

detto ciò. Se tu fossi un uomo, anche se ti dò un numero di telefono su cui chiamarmi, potresti sempre far telefonare da una tua amica, non credi ?
e poi, non è mia abitudine dare il mio numero di telefono ad una sconosciuta, 
sono un signorino per bene io, uffa.... che si sappia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: mi sa che sei tu di origine toscana, vero ?


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Allora smettila/smettetela di dire che sono un uomo, come si fà a sostenere che una persona sia un uomo per come scrive? Potresti dire al limite che ho una psicologia un pò maschile, e questo credo sia vero per alcuni aspetti.
Comunque sono donna, ed anche molto femminile a detta di molti. Amo fare la ricostruzione col gel, ho mille rossetti e lucidalabbra, amo i completini intimi di Intimissimi, ho i capelli lunghi e la sera devo fare la treccia o mi risveglio con i capelli tutti intrecciati...
Basta o devo continuare?
Che gusto c'è a fingersi di un altro sesso? Che senso avrebbe? Quale scopo? Spiegatemelo perchè mi sfugge. Fermo reatando che se uno non vuole dire di che sesso è non è obbligato a farlo, ma fingere di essere femmina se si è maschio è il colmo.
Non è che sei tu che sei una donna?
Non sono toscana.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Allora smettila/smettetela di dire che sono un uomo, come si fà a sostenere che una persona sia un uomo per come scrive? Potresti dire al limite che ho una psicologia un pò maschile, e questo credo sia vero per alcuni aspetti.
> * Comunque sono donna, ed anche molto femminile a detta di molti. Amo fare la ricostruzione col gel, ho mille rossetti e lucidalabbra, amo i completini intimi di Intimissimi, ho i capelli lunghi e la sera devo fare la treccia o mi risveglio con i capelli tutti intrecciati...*
> Basta o devo continuare?
> Che gusto c'è a fingersi di un altro sesso? Che senso avrebbe? Quale scopo? Spiegatemelo perchè mi sfugge. Fermo reatando che se uno non vuole dire di che sesso è non è obbligato a farlo, ma fingere di essere femmina se si è maschio è il colmo.
> ...


scusa ma checcefrega??
cioè, ti senti in dovere di ribattere a uno qualunque che mette in dubbio il tuo sesso e convincerlo di qualcosa che tu sai essere certo?
fregatene no?
no, perchè più t'impegni a dare spiegazioni più generi  dubbi.
Ripeto: fregatene.


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

hai ragione! La narrazione sulle caratteristiche femminili era per scherzare un pò... Vorrevo descrivere anche il mio ciclo, ma non mi è parso carino....


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Allora smettila/smettetela di dire che sono un uomo, come si fà a sostenere che una persona sia un uomo per come scrive? Potresti dire al limite che ho una psicologia un pò maschile, e questo credo sia vero per alcuni aspetti.
> Comunque sono donna, ed anche molto femminile a detta di molti. Amo fare la ricostruzione col gel, ho mille rossetti e lucidalabbra, amo i completini intimi di Intimissimi, ho i capelli lunghi e la sera devo fare la treccia o mi risveglio con i capelli tutti intrecciati...
> Basta o devo continuare?
> Che gusto c'è a fingersi di un altro sesso? Che senso avrebbe? Quale scopo? Spiegatemelo perchè mi sfugge. Fermo reatando che se uno non vuole dire di che sesso è non è obbligato a farlo, ma fingere di essere femmina se si è maschio è il colmo.
> ...


ok, diciamo così. Appari con una psicologia un po' maschile.

Io una donna ? non credo proprio. 
Guarda come mi trattano malamente alcune donne qui, su questo forum, 
se fossi una donna, avrebbero almeno un po' di quella simpatia e complicità innata che si ha per lo stesso sesso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





beh, per fortuna questo trattamento mi si riserva solo qui


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

E la tua solidarietà maschile con me che dici essere maschio dov'è? A dire il vero vi invidio a voi uomini, anche se in realtà vorrei rinascere sempre mille volte donna.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> E la tua solidarietà maschile con me che dici essere maschio dov'è? A dire il vero vi invidio a voi uomini, anche se in realtà vorrei rinascere sempre mille volte donna.


no sò, abbiamo avuto occasioni di dialogo in cui avrei potuto dimostrartela ? non mi ricordo, tu si ?


----------



## Old Shine (30 Marzo 2009)

Se sei convinto che sono un uomo dimostrani la tua solidarietà maschile!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (2 Aprile 2009)

*................................*



Shine ha detto:


> Dopo tanti discorsi tiriamo le somme. Senza dare un giudizio, raccogliamo i principali motivi di tradimento emersi dalle nostre esperienze.
> 
> Perchè si tradisce:
> 1) Per privare l'emozione della conquista, del primo bacio, della scoperta di una nuova persona;
> ...



Ciao Shine, m'intrometto per dire questo. Secondo me si tradisce perché si è esseri umani e l'uomo tradisce da quando ha messo piede sulla tera. Ma scusa, se leggiamo Bibbia o Vangeli non è tutto un susseguirsi di tradimenti? Vedi Eva (che tradisce le aspettative del Padreterno) vedi Caino vedi Giuda (figura enigmatica ed affascinante, ancora tutta da scoprire secondo me). Quindi domandare perché tradiamo è un pò come chiedere perché uccidiamo, perché rubiamo, perché siamo capaci di violenza ecc ecc. Insomma noi esseri umani siamo mica bravi e buoni: siamo una contraddizione in termini, l'eterna lotta tra bene e male. Quindi, per me, una risposta è impossibile. Ma bella domanda....


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll, hai messo il dito sulla....piaga (d'Egitto).

E' vero, il tradimento è vecchio come il mondo. E' una cosa molto umana, che ha radici profonde nella nostra psiche.


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2009)

*.........*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Rocknroll, hai messo il dito sulla....piaga (d'Egitto).
> 
> E' vero, il tradimento è vecchio come il mondo. E' una cosa molto umana, che ha radici profonde nella nostra psiche.


 
...Ed é la cosa più autoreferenziale ed autogratificante che si possa fare per sé stessi e contro chi é inconsapevole. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Rocknroll (3 Aprile 2009)

*........*



Bruja ha detto:


> ...Ed é la cosa più autoreferenziale ed autogratificante che si possa fare per sé stessi e contro chi é inconsapevole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona giornata Bruja. Non ho inteso dare una connitazione positiva al tradimento, volevo fare solo presente che i nostri istinti peggiori sono inalienabili, in quanto istinti. Possiamo e forse dobbiamo reprimerli ma non sempre ci riusciamo, purtroppo. Se così non fosse, religione, cultura, la scienza stessa non avrebbero avuto ragion d'essere e possibilità d'essere, credo. Un'ultima cosa: ma siamo sicuri che il tradtore se la spassi? Ho enormi perplessità al riguardo. Alla fine ed alla lunga un prezzo enorme, sotto ogni profilo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Aprile 2009)

com'e finita sta storia?


----------



## Old Pazienza (6 Aprile 2009)

*Questa osservazione mi pare molto buona*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao Shine, m'intrometto per dire questo. Secondo me si tradisce perché si è esseri umani e l'uomo tradisce da quando ha messo piede sulla tera. Ma scusa, se leggiamo Bibbia o Vangeli non è tutto un susseguirsi di tradimenti? Vedi Eva (che tradisce le aspettative del Padreterno) vedi Caino vedi Giuda (figura enigmatica ed affascinante, ancora tutta da scoprire secondo me). Quindi domandare perché tradiamo è un pò come chiedere perché uccidiamo, perché rubiamo, perché siamo capaci di violenza ecc ecc. Insomma noi esseri umani siamo mica bravi e buoni: siamo una contraddizione in termini, l'eterna lotta tra bene e male. Quindi, per me, una risposta è impossibile. Ma bella domanda....


Ma cade quasi nel vuoto, peccato. Proprio in questi giorni ci avviciniamo alla Passione e la figura dell'Escariota si fa più attuale, enigmatica e imprescindibile che mai. Quanto di Giuda siamo noi? E cosa siamo disposti a o abbiamo già svenduto per trenta denari? Ci sarebbe da aprire un thread ....


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2009)

*Rocknroll*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Buona giornata Bruja. Non ho inteso dare una connitazione positiva al tradimento, volevo fare solo presente che i nostri istinti peggiori sono inalienabili, in quanto istinti. Possiamo e forse dobbiamo reprimerli ma non sempre ci riusciamo, purtroppo. Se così non fosse, religione, cultura, la scienza stessa non avrebbero avuto ragion d'essere e possibilità d'essere, credo. Un'ultima cosa: ma siamo sicuri che il tradtore se la spassi? Ho enormi perplessità al riguardo. Alla fine ed alla lunga un prezzo enorme, sotto ogni profilo.


 
La mia non voleva essere una valutazione negativa ma solo la dimostrazione che perfino la Bibbia, infarcita di tradimenti, era ed é lo specchio del comportamento umano.
Ovvio che la l'autorepressione dell'azione in chi la compie e la valutazione di chi la subisce é oggetto di speculazione discorsiva dalla notte dei tempi; condivido che molto spesso chi tradisce paga un prezzo altissimo, e perfino inconsapevole a volte! 
Quasi sempre questa persona é idealizzata dall'oggetto del tradimento (diciamo anche soggetto ...) ma è in caduta libera nella valutazione di chi ne viene e conoscenza. Facciamo tanto gli evoluti, ma siamo i primi (anche se tradiamo a nostra volta) a meravigliarci che altri lo possano fare (almeno in pubblico) e ci mettiamo subito la maschera perbenista.
Resta che il tradimento scoperto porta quasi sempre a disastri dell'equilibrio esistenziale. 
Personalmente non ne faccio una questione morale ma di "statura personale" e su quella mi baso... in fondo tradire é anche un modo di supportare la propria immagine, specie se in una delle periodiche crisi esistenziali o cronologiche...
Il tradimento é una scelta d'azione "debole"...e la sua più forte debolezza é che deve supportarsi attraverso l'inganno che é l'opposto del rispondere di sé, ma come ho detto é ormai universalmente accettata... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Rocknroll (6 Aprile 2009)

*............................*



Bruja ha detto:


> La mia non voleva essere una valutazione negativa ma solo la dimostrazione che perfino la Bibbia, infarcita di tradimenti, era ed é lo specchio del comportamento umano.
> Ovvio che la l'autorepressione dell'azione in chi la compie e la valutazione di chi la subisce é oggetto di speculazione discorsiva dalla notte dei tempi; condivido che molto spesso chi tradisce paga un prezzo altissimo, e perfino inconsapevole a volte!
> Quasi sempre questa persona é idealizzata dall'oggetto del tradimento (diciamo anche soggetto ...) ma è in caduta libera nella valutazione di chi ne viene e conoscenza. Facciamo tanto gli evoluti, ma siamo i primi (anche se tradiamo a nostra volta) a meravigliarci che altri lo possano fare (almeno in pubblico) e ci mettiamo subito la maschera perbenista.
> Resta che il tradimento scoperto porta quasi sempre a disastri dell'equilibrio esistenziale.
> ...


Ciao. Il fatto che qualcosa sia universalmente accettata non ne fa necessariamente una cosa migliore o addirittura positiva di per se stessa, ritengo.
Sarò snob ma mi associo a quella bella espressione di San Paolo che recitava: "Se pure tutti, io no ". O meglio forse alla fine pure io, ma, per la miseria, turandomi il naso e senza provare null'altro che rimosros, vergogna, senso di colpa. Poi ci raccontiamo tutto quello che vogliamo per dormire bene la notte, se ci riusciamo. ma il tradimento, lo possiamo dire, SUCKS


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2009)

*.............*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Il fatto che qualcosa sia universalmente accettata non ne fa necessariamente una cosa migliore o addirittura positiva di per se stessa, ritengo.
> Sarò snob ma mi associo a quella bella espressione di San Paolo che recitava: "Se pure tutti, io no ". O meglio forse alla fine pure io, ma, per la miseria, turandomi il naso e senza provare null'altro che rimosros, vergogna, senso di colpa. Poi ci raccontiamo tutto quello che vogliamo per dormire bene la notte, se ci riusciamo. ma il tradimento, lo possiamo dire, SUCKS


Non sei snob, e forse come S.Paolo, hai una coscienza etica, sia pure col naso turato.
Bruja


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

Il fatto è che qui, sia i traditori che i traditi sono persone che si interrogano e si pongono per lo meno dei dubbi. I veri traditori non perdono tempo con le nostre disquisizioni, ma approfittano della pausa pranzo "per darsi da fare".
Comunque si, sono certa che l'infedeltà sia connaturata alla indole umana per la maggior parte degli esseri umani, ma questa non deve essere un ottimo alibi per non combattere contro un istinto fondamentalmente sbagliato.
Per esempio: io adoro i dolci, vorrei ingozzarmi dalla mattina alla sera, ma so che non va fa bene alla salute, per cui mangio dolci una sola volta alla settimana facendo appello a tutta la mia volontà.
(Certo è che il tradiemnto non è possibile neppure una volta alla settimana, oddio mi sono incartata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2009)

*Shine*



Shine ha detto:


> Il fatto è che qui, sia i traditori che i traditi sono persone che si interrogano e si pongono per lo meno dei dubbi. I veri traditori non perdono tempo con le nostre disquisizioni, ma approfittano della pausa pranzo "per darsi da fare".
> Comunque si, sono certa che l'infedeltà sia connaturata alla indole umana per la maggior parte degli esseri umani, ma questa non deve essere un ottimo alibi per non combattere contro un istinto fondamentalmente sbagliato.
> Per esempio: io adoro i dolci, vorrei ingozzarmi dalla mattina alla sera, ma so che non va fa bene alla salute, per cui mangio dolci una sola volta alla settimana facendo appello a tutta la mia volontà.
> (Certo è che il tradiemnto non è possibile neppure una volta alla settimana, oddio mi sono incartata...
> ...


Ecco, l'esempio dei dolci é calzante... si mangiano, si gustano... ma ingozzarsene li può rendere nauseanti in modo duplice,  per chi li mangia che per chi "vede" chi li sta mangiando compulsivamente.
Bruja


----------



## Old Pazienza (6 Aprile 2009)

*Ma se io mangio dolci sino*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco, l'esempio dei dolci é calzante... si mangiano, si gustano... ma ingozzarsene li può rendere nauseanti in modo duplice,  per chi li mangia che per chi "vede" chi li sta mangiando compulsivamente.
> Bruja


a scoppiarne, faccio del male solo a me stesso. O al massimo disgusto chi mi osserva. Tradendo, invece, compio un piccolo (?) gesto di violenza anche verso colei/colui a cui avrei dovuto fedeltà e lealtà. Quindi esempio ... quasi ma non proprio calzante? Nell'accezione umana il tradimento è forse la forma più bassa di nefandezza possibile, soprattutto tra congiunti o intimi.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Aprile 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> a scoppiarne, faccio del male solo a me stesso. O al massimo disgusto chi mi osserva. Tradendo, invece, compio un piccolo (?) gesto di violenza anche verso colei/colui a cui avrei dovuto fedeltà e lealtà. Quindi esempio ... quasi ma non proprio calzante? *Nell'accezione umana il tradimento è forse la forma più bassa di nefandezza possibile, soprattutto tra congiunti o intimi.*


si vede proprio che non ne hai conosciuti di altro tipo.


----------



## Old Pazienza (7 Aprile 2009)

*E' vero Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> si vede proprio che non ne hai conosciuti di altro tipo.


ho peccato per eccesso. Sicuramente c'è anche di peggio. Ma credo che ogni gesto anche di violenza o sopraffazione o indifferenza verso un familiare potrebbe avere inizio da un tradimento di partenza, verso se stessi e verso l'amore che ci dovrebbe legare a quella persona. Non è tradire la fiducia, l'aspettativa, la speranza di chi ci sta accanto questo?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> ho peccato per eccesso. Sicuramente c'è anche di peggio. Ma credo che ogni gesto anche di violenza o sopraffazione o indifferenza verso un familiare potrebbe avere inizio da un tradimento di partenza, *verso se stessi e verso l'amore che ci dovrebbe legare a quella persona.* Non è tradire la fiducia, l'aspettativa, la speranza di chi ci sta accanto questo?


Questi parametri son purtroppo quasi sempre inconciliabili.

Il voler quadrare il cerchio è spesso rivelatore, in realtà, della ricerca di un continuo compromesso, che alla fine logora comunque i rapporti.


----------



## Old diavolo67 (7 Aprile 2009)

sicuramento la 1) è la risposta più vera! le sensazioni della conquista sono uniche... ti fanno sentire vivo... è senza dubbio il motivo principale e può essere anche l'unico motivo a prescindere che si sia insoddisfatti o meno del rapporto con il proprio partner.



Shine ha detto:


> Dopo tanti discorsi tiriamo le somme. Senza dare un giudizio, raccogliamo i principali motivi di tradimento emersi dalle nostre esperienze.
> 
> Perchè si tradisce:
> 1) Per privare l'emozione della conquista, del primo bacio, della scoperta di una nuova persona;
> ...


----------



## Bruja (8 Aprile 2009)

*Pazienza*



Pazienza ha detto:


> ho peccato per eccesso. Sicuramente c'è anche di peggio. Ma credo che ogni gesto anche di violenza o sopraffazione o indifferenza verso un familiare potrebbe avere inizio da un tradimento di partenza, verso se stessi e verso l'amore che ci dovrebbe legare a quella persona. Non è tradire la fiducia, l'aspettativa, la speranza di chi ci sta accanto questo?


E' evidente che tradire é un gesto copmunqwue estremo, ma va sempre valutato nei limiti del suo estremismo. Ovvio che dal momento che tradisci... lo dice la parola, vieni meno ad un patto di complicità e di alleanza, ma prima di tutto si viene meno alla propria integrità.
Credo che per chi abbia una buona autostima tradire il/lapartner sia un fardello pesante da portare anche se lo si fa con leggerezza, ma tradire la propria idea di integrità sia il peggio.
Spesso il vero perdono per i traditori non deve venire dagli altri ma da loro stessi e puoi credere se ti dico che spesso la tendenza é di distrarsi, di guardare altrove, di cercare giustificazioni e colpevolismi fuori dal proprio intimo perché il guardarsi dentro, in certi frangenti, é davvero penoso.
Non sono catastrofista, ma credo che il senso di pena che si prova vada di pari passo con l'autostima e la coerenza che dovremmo auspicabilmente poterci permettere.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (8 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Il fatto è che qui, *sia i traditori che i traditi sono persone che si interrogano e si pongono per lo meno dei dubbi. I veri traditori non perdono tempo con le nostre disquisizioni, ma approfittano della pausa pranzo "per darsi da fare*"


----------

